# Cleaning Drop Checker



## Mark Webb (7 Jul 2009)

What should I use to clean my drop checker?


----------



## samc (7 Jul 2009)

i normally use 50% water 50% bleach and leave it in for a few minutes


----------



## Mark Webb (7 Jul 2009)

Is the bleach residue not a problem?


----------



## samc (7 Jul 2009)

doesnt seem to be but others will confirm this


----------



## Nelson (7 Jul 2009)

dechlor it after.


----------



## Mark Webb (7 Jul 2009)

nelson said:
			
		

> dechlor it after.



With neat Dechlor?


----------



## Nelson (7 Jul 2009)

mix with some water.can't remember %.don't think you can od it.


----------



## Themuleous (7 Jul 2009)

Yeh just some bleach/water mix and leave it for a bit.  I just rinse it out.  No problems as far as I know  do the same with my diffusers.

Sam


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (7 Jul 2009)

I just clean mine with tap water after doing water change in the morning / dry off with paper towel and refit it prior to Co2 coming on in the afternoon - this makes sure its 100% dry before i refill with solution 

Paul.


----------



## CeeJay (7 Jul 2009)

Hi Mark.
I know some people use Miltons for cleaning all their glassware, available at any chemist. Comes in liquid or tablet form. It's the stuff used for sterilising babies bottles etc. Check here http://www.milton-tm.com/healthpro/what_is_milton.htm
The residue is supposed to be harmless (to humans anyway).
It's great for cleaning ceramic diffusers of algae (should you be unfortunate enough to get it  ) if left to soak overnight and rinsed well in the morning. Come up sparkling.  
Though I'm sure with the experience of others, diluted bleach would be just as good if rinsed well.

Chris.


----------



## TDI-line (8 Jul 2009)

Do you use hot water with the bleach?


----------



## Toadeh (8 Jul 2009)

I would use cold else the fumes will get up your nose.


----------

